# Halibut



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

In addition to the ABTs last night, I took out the last of the halibut from my Alaska fishing trip. I didn't take as many pictures, but the menu was pan seared halibut with a lemon/caper sauce, honey roasted carrots, and crispy roasted brussel sprouts. I had some extra shrimp from the ABT cook so I threw them in the pan, as well.

Lightly salt and peppered with coarse salt and fresh ground pepper.







Pan seared in butter and olive oil for a couple of minutes on each side with the lemon slices and shrimp being added after they were flipped. Removed from pan and then added the chopped garlic and sauted for no more than a minute. Added fresh squeezed lemon juice, capers, and 1/4 cup of chardonnay and reduced down. Added fresh butter to make a sauce then put fish back in. 

Meanwhile, the carrots have been tossed with honey, rosemary, butter, coarse salt, and fresh ground pepper which was heated to make a glaze. Into a 400℉ oven for about 30 minutes to roast until caramelized, turning occasionally to coat carrots.

Fresh brussel sprouts were cut in half and tossed with olive oil, coarse salt, and fresh ground pepper. These were put into the oven to roast also until they get crispy and dark on the outside. They are served with reduced balsamic vinegar.

Not many before or during the cook pics, but here's the finished product


----------



## cmayna (Apr 3, 2021)

Nice job indeed.   Planning another trip to AK to help fill up your fish freezer?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Nice job indeed.   Planning another trip to AK to help fill up your fish freezer?


Thank you. Actually I am planning another fishing trip for August.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2021)

Good looking plate of food! 

Ryan


----------



## Humo18 (Apr 3, 2021)

Great tasting fish dish!  
Just for the hell of it, how big were the halibuts you caught in Alaska and how deep were you fishing?
I understand some are so large it takes a lot of work to get them up to the boat!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

Humo18 said:


> Great tasting fish dish!
> Just for the hell of it, how big were the halibuts you caught in Alaska and how deep were you fishing?
> I understand some are so large it takes a lot of work to get them up to the boat!


As I understand it, in Alaska the limits on halibut are set each year. When I went, there was a slot limit and a keeper had to be under 45" or over 90" long. We were allowed to keep one per person per day. The ones we kept were right at 44", but not sure of their weight. We were catching them on the bottom about 150-180 or so feet deep, 10 lb weight, 2 speed reels and a very heavy rod. When you get one up, you are wore out, hoped it's a legal keeper, and glad that the limit is one per person. I couldn't imagine tangling with one 100" long or so. We always targeted halibut as close to a slack tide as possible so that we didn't have to fight the ripping tidal currents AND the fish.

The rest of each day, we're targeting Coho (silver) Salmon.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 3, 2021)

YUM!  all that looks great!  nice work!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 3, 2021)

Great looking meal. Thanks for the detailed menu and photos. Definitely some ideas to add to my recipes.


----------



## Humo18 (Apr 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> As I understand it, in Alaska the limits on halibut are set each year. When I went, there was a slot limit and a keeper had to be under 45" or over 90" long. We were allowed to keep one per person per day. The ones we kept were right at 44", but not sure of their weight. We were catching them on the bottom about 150-180 or so feet deep, 10 lb weight, 2 speed reels and a very heavy rod. When you get one up, you are wore out, hoped it's a legal keeper, and glad that the limit is one per person. I couldn't imagine tangling with one 100" long or so. We always targeted halibut as close to a slack tide as possible so that we didn't have to fight the ripping tidal currents AND the fish.
> 
> The rest of each day, we're targeting Coho (silver) Salmon.


Thanks for sharing.  I love deep sea fishing and cold water fish are just scrumptious.  Love those flat fish, you get more than just two fillets.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 3, 2021)

My favorite fish. When we went to Alaska summer of 2019 I tried to eat it atleast once a day!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 3, 2021)

That's a gorgeous plate and some fine looking hali, Like! When I lived in CA I had a 21' Proliner, when the halibut would run into SF bay it was some truly great fishing. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 3, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a gorgeous plate and some fine looking hali, Like! When I lived in CA I had a 21' Proliner, when the halibut would run into SF bay it was some truly great fishing. RAY


Thank you sir for the kind words....


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 4, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Great looking meal. Thanks for the detailed menu and photos. Definitely some ideas to add to my recipes.


Wurst, I see that you're from South Carolina as well. I've done this recipe with flounder, spottail bass(redfish) and fresh water striper(striped bass) which can be caught fairly easily. Most noticeable difference is the flake size of the fish, the 2 bass have much larger flakes than the halibut.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice looking plate. Hope you have success on the next outing.


----------

